

Elastic Hadoop Clusters with Amazon's Elastic Block Store - slackerIII
http://www.lexemetech.com/2008/08/elastic-hadoop-clusters-with-amazons.html

======
sh1mmer
It was funny I was at the UK Hadoop User Group a couple of days before this
feature was announced. As Tom says in the article this was a feature that
people wanted for Hadoop and then as if by magic it appears.

Tom has done a really great breakdown of why it's useful. I would also really
recommend watching his talk from the usergroup
[http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/cloud-grid/hadoop-on-
amazon-...](http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/cloud-grid/hadoop-on-amazon-s3ec2)
.

I also did a blog post for YDN which has a video with some more thoughts from
Tom and other people
[http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2008/08/uk_hadoop_u...](http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2008/08/uk_hadoop_user.html)
.

------
siculars
i wouldnt use hdfs just for added reliability, you could soft raid for that.
but if you are working on any map/reduce type problems hadoop is a great way
to go.

ive been saying it for a long time now, but damn... it's such a great time to
be a developer.

